# When and How did you become a Pacers fan?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I became a Pacers fan during the 2001-2002 season, its funny because Jamaal Tinsley is a big part of the reason that I took a liking to this team. I was watching NBAtv and saw some highlights of one of Jamaal's triple doubles, 30, 10, and 10 and I was amazed, I read about the guy to find out he was a rookie and shortly after I bought NBA2K2, I picked the Pacers and I was so high on Tinsley at the time I went berserk with him, I was averaging like 25ppg, 15apg, and 5spg. After playing as the Pacers team, I got back into basketball and started watching them and made it official, their my favorite team.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

*When did I become a Pacers fan...*

Simple, game six of the 1994 Eastern Confernece Finals against the Knicks.

That game went back and forth and the Pacers finally won, but eventually lost the series.

I was hooked every since. I guess because they never gave up and Reggie's clutch shooting just made every possession memorable.

I remember how excited I was when the finally got over the hump and beat the Knicks in 2000 to go to the finals. I think I was really more excited that they got to the finals, cause when the lost I didn't feel that bad, cause I knew they would get back a few more times.

If we can keep Jermaine here, then I know we're only a year or two away from the big prize that eluded us back in 2000.


----------



## indypacerfan (Sep 7, 2002)

I was born and raised in Indianapolis so I have loved the Pacers ever since I was born. So much memories with the Pacers...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I probably started liking them back in school.


----------



## abadays (Jun 7, 2003)

I've watched the Pacers since the begining of the ABA days but I really became a rabid fan when Billy Keller played for them. I am both an IU and Purdue fan so it was nice to see Keller, Rick Mount, and George Mcginnis play for the Pacers. After all the success in the ABA it was a log dry spell before the became competitive in the NBA.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

Was born and raised a Pacer fan by my dad. 

I bleed blue and gold.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerStyle272</b>!
> Was born and raised a Pacer fan by my dad.
> 
> I bleed blue and gold.


I wish my dad was into basketball, all he ever watches is fishing and golf.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I was playing NBA jam with my brother, and knew nothing of basketball at the time. I asked who was the best 3 point player, he said Reggie. And thats how it all started. I lit him up with Reggie and banged him down low with the dunkin' dutchman Rick Smitts. After that, I was a die hard Pacer fan.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I was playing NBA jam with my brother, and knew nothing of basketball at the time. I asked who was the best 3 point player, he said Reggie. And thats how it all started. I lit him up with Reggie and banged him down low with the dunkin' dutchman Rick Smitts. After that, I was a die hard Pacer fan.


thats funny, we both became Pacers fans through a video game pretty much.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Back in '99 in the playoffs, during the Knicks-Pacers series, I started liking the Pacers, then during the 99-00 season when they were doing really good I was rooting for them, and that's really how I became a Pacers fan.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

o'neal


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> o'neal


would you still be a Pacers fan if he leaves for the Spurs?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

My dad watches no sports except the occasional Super Bowl for the commercials, all he does is ride his motercycles and stuff.


Anyway, I was never a huge pacer(despised them in the Laker-Pacer finals) untill this year when they just clicked with me. Another big reason is O'Neal, that guy is one of my favs.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

1993-94 playoffs, i went to my first pacer game. We were playing against the hawks, and absolutely slaughtered them! reggie had who knows how many threes and we won by 33 or 35ish. we were the most exciting team i'd ever seen. i had been a huge bulls/MJ fan until then as like 80% of my family is from chicago, but its been allll pacers since. well of course, i like portland fan now too, because i'm a huge zach fan... played against him quite a few times. kid is really really good.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> 1993-94 playoffs, i went to my first pacer game. We were playing against the hawks, and absolutely slaughtered them! reggie had who knows how many threes and we won by 33 or 35ish. we were the most exciting team i'd ever seen. i had been a huge bulls/MJ fan until then as like 80% of my family is from chicago, but its been allll pacers since. well of course, i like portland fan now too, because i'm a huge zach fan... played against him quite a few times. kid is really really good.


I kinda got a little bit of a Blazers fan in me during the playoffs, I was really rooting for them when they came back and I really took a liking to Zach Randolph's game, he good!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> would you still be a Pacers fan if he leaves for the Spurs?


Absoulutely, he just got me into watching the pacers, now I would still be a huge fan if he left (but god I hope he dosent)


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Absoulutely, he just got me into watching the pacers, now I would still be a huge fan if he left (but god I hope he dosent)


k thats cool, him in Tinsley got me into the Pacers but I'd still be a fan if they left, but like you said hopefully JO doesn't leave


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I got into basketball in '99 when the whole Knicks (refs horrible calls) Pacers thing was ending. i got really mad at LJ for the 3 and then i started to like the Pacers

When i started to loove thenm was the 2000 NBA Finals. My 2 favorite teams were up against each other. The Lakers beat us:upset: and from then on i hated the Lakers and loved the Pacers

All this basically happpened cuz i'm from Indiana:banana:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> i got really mad at LJ for the 3


You're telling me


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

Kind of funny....but back in the 6th grade or so...I was in a youth summer basketball league, and we were named the Pacers. So I guess playing with the team name the Pacers...it drew my interest and I began to watch them...now about nine years later...I still love these guys


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan23</b>!
> Kind of funny....but back in the 6th grade or so...I was in a youth summer basketball league, and we were named the Pacers. So I guess playing with the team name the Pacers...it drew my interest and I began to watch them...now about nine years later...I still love these guys


thats cool, with me its funny because I used to hate the Pacers now their my favorite team.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i have been a fan since 84-85. that was back in the vern fleming- wayman tisdale- steve stipanovich days. -before reggie,-my friends. this will always be my favorite team because i knew them when they stunk to high hell and saw them thru the frustrating times. i remember when chuck person was rookie of the year and took them to the playoffs for the first time in their nba history. and after a long and seemingly endless wait, they finaly made their mark when in 94, they started kicking some serious tail. i have been able to go to some games up in indy but, mostly watch on the tube.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm gonna have to buy NBAtv League Pass next season because I want to see every Pacers game I can! You guys just wait until the season this board will be huge and the topics will vary much more during the season.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

I started liking the Pacers after pick 14 in last years draft when they picked Fred Jones.:yes:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>duckman1734</b>!
> I started liking the Pacers after pick 14 in last years draft when they picked Fred Jones.:yes:


let me guess, are you an Oregon fan?


----------



## whitey31 (Sep 1, 2002)

man its got to be the year (93-94??) when reggie scored 8 points in 5 seconds. thats when i started following the pacers. The battles with jordan in 96-98 were great. The best recent memory of reggie was in the 2000? series against milwaukie where he wore the superman t-shirt and scored 2 40 point games...that was some good stuff


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whitey31</b>!
> man its got to be the year (93-94??) when reggie scored 8 points in 5 seconds. thats when i started following the pacers. The battles with jordan in 96-98 were great. The best recent memory of reggie was in the 2000? series against milwaukie where he wore the superman t-shirt and scored 2 40 point games...that was some good stuff


welcome to the board ****** and duckman.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I became somewhat of a Pacers fan after I layed eyes upon Rik Smits mullet


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

I became a Pacers fan in 94-95 I was in soccer and we had to sell chocolates and we got 94-95 hoops cards and i pulled a regie card. My sister was the oldest and wouldn't let me watch basketball but then she developed a crush on Reggie so we could only watch Pacer games. I quickly quit soccer and started playing basketball. 

Then in 95-96 Garnett got drafted and I was like a highschoolers what a thug. So now i split my basketball pasion between these two teams.

I always thought Garnett and Reggie would be the perect team.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Im not really a Pacers Fan, i dont really have a certain team i follow, i just follow the whole NBA. However one of my favorite players is Reggie Miller. Remember that play when scored like 8 points in 17 seconds or something crazy like that? Im pretty sure it was agaisnt the Knicks in the playoffs. Something interesting ive learned from this thread though is how you younger guys havent been watching bball that long. Im 17 and have vivid memories of Paxson hitting the 3 to beat the Suns, C-Webb calling the Time out. And of course Christian Laethner killing UK. I had to be what, 7 or 8? lol. BBALL FOR LIFE!!!


----------

